# Satin Broken Merle Anyone?



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

We got a few surprises in this litter. I knew satin was a possibility but didn't realize how beautiful it is against white. We also got three chocolates which was completely random but hey I'm not complaining! 

The two satins:









The other two chocolates:

















Random cool little broken black merle:









All of them:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

soooooooooo cute!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They have really nice fat tails!! =oD


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! There is a few in there with nice square heads that I am excited about growing up then there are others that look like they got beat with the ugly stick  They are all adorable regardless though and I'm super happy I went along with this breeding


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i love the dark one heading out the pic on the right cute as a button where are you? i want to steal lol


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

That is a big roan doe  I am in northern California.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wow i'd have some traveling to do to steal her then  i'm in england really pretty litter


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're lovely!!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Super pretty, loving the marked ones!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really love how this litter turned out

does: 













































bucks:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Really Gorgous babies!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Love the first buck 
really gorgeous litter


----------

